# stuck while on her way



## Emilio Ortega

*Horse gets stuck while on her way to a new home..*

Hola alguien me aclara la traducción de esa oración, no entiendo muy bien la parte en rojo.

Mi intento: Caballo queda atrapado mientras se dirige a una // camino a una nueva casa
gracias


----------



## chileno

Emilio Ortega said:


> *Horse gets stuck while on her way to a new home..*
> 
> Hola alguien me aclara la traducción de esa oración, no entiendo muy bien la parte en rojo.
> 
> Mi intento: *La yegua* queda *trabada* mientras se *(la yegua) *dirige a una // camino a una nueva casa
> gracias



Ves la diferencia?


----------



## Emilio Ortega

@chileno  Sí, vi el error. gracias, pero de todos modos tengo la duda central del post (la destacada en rojo)


----------



## bandini

Me suena bien, Emilio.  “While on the way to” se suele traducir como “ Mientras está en camino a...” pero se entendería de las dos formas.


----------



## Emilio Ortega

bandini said:


> Me suena bien, Emilio.  “While on the way to” se suele traducir como “ Mientras está en camino a...” pero se entendería de las dos formas.


Thanks !!


----------



## Emilio Ortega

sería correcto si dijese:
*while the horse was on her way to a new home, she gets stuck // *Mientras la yegua estaba de camino a su nuevo hogar, quedó atrapada.


----------



## chileno

mare= yegua

horse = caballo


----------



## Emilio Ortega

chileno said:


> mare= yegua
> 
> horse = caballo


...
tu mismo me dijiste que era yegua...


----------



## chileno

Entiendo, pero revisa el diccionario y corrobora que lo que te dicen es correcto. No?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

chileno said:


> Entiendo, pero revisa el diccionario y corrobora que lo que te dicen es correcto. No?


¡Plop!


----------



## Emilio Ortega

chileno said:


> Entiendo, pero revisa el diccionario y corrobora que lo que te dicen es correcto. No?


¡Plop!


----------



## chileno

Plop? Really?

Cómo vas a justificar que "caballo" va con "her"???

Estamos en tiempos raros, pero creo que no tanto...


----------



## Ciprianus

Obviamente es una caballo montado por una mujer.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Ciprianus said:


> Obviamente es una caballo montado por una mujer.


----------



## inib

Bueno, yo diría que "obviamente" nada. Falta contexto, como siempre. "Her" puede referirse a la yegua o a la amazona. Tanto "horse" como "rider" (que no se cita, este último) son términos genéricos y pueden referirse a machos y hembras indistintamente. Creo que sí, que es muy posible que el caballo fuera o bien macho o de sexo desconocido e irrelevante, y que "her" se refiere a la que iba montada encima y se dirigía a su nueva casa. (Apostaría por esto). Pero el extracto que tenemos no lo deja nada claro. 
Aunque más improbable, "her" podría referirse a que la yegua iba a ser acogida en una nueva casa
El caso es que el primer intento de traducción de emilio...



> Mi intento: Caballo queda atrapado mientras se dirige a una // camino a una nueva casa
> gracias


...mantiene la ambigüedad del original.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

inib said:


> Bueno, yo diría que "obviamente" nada. Falta contexto, como siempre.


Es que el buen compañero Emilio Ortega no nos quiso dar más contexto. El lo tiene, pero nada más dijo "¡Plop!  Debe ser un secreto de estado. Vamos Emilio, confiesa, ¿tienes más contexto?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Borra el video Emilio, están prohibidos aquí en Wordreference.
*Sí es una yegua*, porque la chica del video, la dueña del "caballo", dice del pobre animalito atrapado en la ventana: que no le importa si la yegua se cae hacia afuera, que con que ella logre salir todo se arregla: "_I don't care if she falls out, I don't care. If she gets out she's gona be fine"._
El título del video habla de un caballo de forma genérica, sin decir si se trata de un macho o una hembra. La palabra "_horse_" no está mal empleada, simplemente no es muy específica.
Es como decir: "_un león se comió a un turista_", donde el hecho de que se trate en realidad de una leona no tiene ninguna importancia en términos periodísticos.

█ Edito... pensándolo bien, está mal que hayan dicho "_horse_" porque en esa misma corta oración dicen "_her_".

█ Edito otra vez... *O más bien es un acierto*, porque puede ser que al igual que muchas personas en español desconocen la palabra "yegua" (especialmente los niños), también algunos angloparlantes desconocen la palabra "_mare_" (especialmente los _children_), y el título es mejor si se menciona a un caballo, no a una yegua. Ya saben, al público, lo que pida.


----------



## Emilio Ortega

MiguelitOOO said:


> Borra el video Emilio, están prohibidos aquí en Wordreference.
> *Sí es una yegua*, porque la chica del video, la dueña del "caballo", dice del pobre animalito atrapado en la ventana: que no le importa si la yegua se cae hacia afuera, que con que ella logre salir todo se arregla: "_I don't care if she falls out, I don't care. If she gets out she's gona be fine"._
> El título del video habla de un caballo de forma genérica, sin decir si se trata de un macho o una hembra. La palabra "_horse_" no está mal empleada, simplemente no es muy específica.
> Es como decir: "_un león se comió a un turista_", donde el hecho de que se trate en realidad de una leona no tiene ninguna importancia en términos periodísticos.
> 
> █ Edito... pensándolo bien, está mal que hallan dicho "_horse_" porque en la misma corta oración dicen "_her_".
> 
> █ Edito otra vez... *O más bien es un acierto*, porque puede ser que al igual que muchas personas en español desconocen la palabra "yegua" (especialmente los niños), también algunos angloparlantes desconocen la palabra "_mare_" (especialmente los _children_), y el título es mejor si se menciona a un caballo, no a una yegua. Ya saben, al público, lo que pida.


gracias por avisar, lo borré jasja y gracias por la explicación, pero de todos modos me gustaría saber si estaría correcto si digo

*while the horse was on her way to a new home, she gets stuck // *Mientras el caballo estaba de camino a su nuevo hogar, quedó atrapada.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

La verdad, escribir en inglés no es mi fuerte, ¿No sería "_when the horse was going to her new home, she gets stuck"?_
me parece que el "when" hace innecesario el "*on *her *way*", pero no estoy seguro. Esto es para nativos.


----------



## Bevj

She *got* stuck.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bevj said:


> She *got* stuck.


Oh sí, ya veo. gracias. "*on *her *way *she *gets *stuck", pero "*when *she *was *going she *got *stuck"


----------



## Emilio Ortega

cierto es got , no me dí cuenta, entonces sería

*while the horse was on her way to a new home, she **got** stuck / *_Mientras el caballo estaba de camino a su nuevo hogar, quedó atrapada.

?_


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Si dices while, lo acompañas con get.
Si dices when... was, lo acompañas con got.

...o eso creí entender.

Esto es confuso para mí, ¿Es natural comenzar con while?


----------



## Emilio Ortega

MiguelitOOO said:


> Si dices while, lo acompañas con get.
> Si dices when... was, lo acompañas con got.
> 
> ...o eso creí entender.
> 
> Esto es confuso para mí, ¿Es natural comenzar con while?


No no creo que sea así...
y al parecer si es natural empezar con while


----------



## Ciprianus

*"Horse *gets stuck while on* her *way to a new home..."

Ya que usa *her* en vez de* it*, ¿no es obligatorio usar *mare* en vez de *horse*?


----------



## chileno

Ciprianus said:


> *"Horse *gets stuck while on* her *way to a new home..."
> 
> Ya que usa *her* en vez de* it*, ¿no es obligatorio usar *mare* en vez de *horse*?


Creo que ya entendió eso...


----------



## Ciprianus

Pregunto lo mismo de otra manera:
Normalmente se dice "*It *is a horse/a mare"

Pero ¿qué pasa, como en este caso, cuando se personaliza a un caballo, cuando no se usa *it*?

¿"*She* is a *horse*" es correcto o  hay que decir  "*He* is *horse*"  solo cuando se trata de un caballo y en consecuencia "*She* is a *mare*" cuando es una yegua?


----------



## inib

Ciprianus, as said before, the word "horse" covers stallions, mares, geldings, fillies, colts, foals etc. so I don't see a contradiction between "horse" and "her". The very use of "her" makes us assume that it's a mare (now that we know that it doesn't refer to the rider.) What you could *not* say is _She is a stallion_ or _He is a mare_.  However, I admit that the writer could have clarified things by using "mare".


----------



## MiguelitOOO

inib said:


> As said before, the word "horse" covers stallions, mares...


Es verdad inib, tú lo habías dicho antes que nadie. El asunto es que en español sí nos da problema, y muy fuerte, escribir que un caballo es un "ella". El caballo es un "él", por eso se nos dificulta juntar _horse _con _she_.
Ya sabes que en español le damos suma importancia al género dentro del lenguaje.


----------



## chileno

inib said:


> Ciprianus, as said before, the word "horse" covers stallions, mares, geldings, fillies, colts, foals etc. so I don't see a contradiction between "horse" and "her". The very use of "her" makes us assume that it's a mare (now that we know that it doesn't refer to the rider.) What you could *not* say is _She is a stallion_ or _He is a mare_.  However, I admit that the writer could have clarified things by using "mare".



Are you sure "*horse*" covers mare... I would say "horse*s*" covers all of them, like in Spanish.


----------



## Bevj

chileno said:


> Are you sure "*horse*" covers  mare


Yes, in normal everyday speech.


----------



## inib

chileno said:


> Are you sure "*horse*" covers mare... I would say "horse*s*" covers all of them, like in Spanish.


Well actually, Chileno, we don't have the same rules in English as in Spanish. We can't say "Boys", meaning "Boys and girls" in the same way that the RAE (if not the politically-correct) accepts "Chicos" as meaning "Chicos y posiblemente chicas también". My example is not perfect and counter examples could be found but all I'm trying to say is that we can't always apply Spanish rules to English or viceversa.
In our WR dictionary we can see this:


> WordReference Random House Learner's Dictionary of American English © 2017
> horse /hɔrs/  n., pl.  *hors•es,* (_esp. when thought of as a group_) *horse,* v.,  *horsed, hors•ing,* adj.
> n.
> 
> Mammals[countable]a large mammal with solid hooves, used for carrying or pulling loads and for riding.


Here there is no mention of male or female. Other dictionaries *do* equate horse to a stallion. But as Bevj said, in everyday speech most of us (presumably the author of the headline included) think of "horse" as the species and "mare", "stallion", "colt" "filly", "gelding", etc as specifications as to the sex, age, reproductive potential etc of that species.


----------



## chileno

I am not talking about boys...

To say just "horse" referring to a mare like in this particular case, is ambiguous at best and like inib stated in #30 it would have been best to just write "mare"

Hey, no problem... it isn't like the world is going to collapse. Right?


Then again, this is what Merriam Webster states about horse:

_a_ _(1)_ :  a large solid-hoofed herbivorous ungulate mammal (_Equus caballus_, family Equidae, the horse family) domesticated since prehistoric times and used as a beast of burden, a draft animal, or for riding _(2)_ :  racehorse _lost a lot of money playing the horses
_
_b_ :  a male horse; _especially_ :  stallion 
_
c_ :  a recent or extinct animal (such as a zebra, ass, or onager) of the horse family_2a_ :  jackstay


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Como yo lo veo, la situación es parecida tanto en inglés como en español. Cuando se trata de señalar a un equino, de forma oral, tenemos la tendencia a decir "el caballo" de manera instintiva, y aunque en los siguientes minutos nos demos cuenta que era una hembra, rara vez estamos interesados en aclararlo. No es común rectificar con "_¡Oh!, no era un caballo, era una yegua_". A excepción de cuando queremos hacerlo de forma didáctica con los niños: "_Mira peque, cuando un caballo es hembra se le dice yegua, no caballo_".

En eso coincidimos un poco en ambos idiomas, pero la diferencia se hace abismal cuando escribimos, porque en español es descabellado decir "*El caballo quedo atorada cuando ella iba a su casa*". Y según indican los compañeros nativos del inglés, ellos no ven como un problema decir que "*The horse gets stuck when she was going to her home*".

Queda claro para mí que ellos ven esa frase en inglés como una expresión común, no formal por supuesto, no académica ni apta para un libro serio, pero sí aceptable para un titular sensacionalista, una revistilla barata o un título de video en internet.


----------



## Amapolas

Claro, como dice MiguelitOOO, en castellano también "caballo" cubre todas las posibilidades. Jamás diría "allí va una tropilla de caballos y yeguas corriendo". Tampoco digo las vacas y los toros, ni los gatos y las gatas...

La diferencia es que en inglés se puede usar un posesivo femenino, como en el ejemplo, mientras que en castellano no hace falta, porque "su" no tiene género definido. Por otra parte, en inglés un participio o un adejtivo no tendría género, mientras que en castellano sí, pero seguiríamos con el masculino aun cuando supiéramos o sospecháramos que se trata de una hembra: retomando el ejemplo de Miguelito, el caballo quedó atorad*O*.


----------



## Foraneo

Amapolas said:


> Jamás diría "allí va una tropilla de caballos y yeguas corriendo". Tampoco digo las vacas y los toros, ni los gatos y las gatas...


Amapolas...¿Nunca la escuchaste a Cristina F. de Kirchner?


----------



## Amapolas

Foraneo said:


> Amapolas...¿Nunca la escuchaste a Cristina F. de Kirchner?


Mirá, corriendo el riesgo de irnos por las ramas, te cuento que normalmente cuando hablan los políticos me pongo a escuchar La Traviata. Pero supongo que me lo preguntás porque es relevante al tema que estamos tratando.


----------



## Bevj

MiguelitOOO said:


> Queda claro para mí que ellos ven esa frase en inglés como una expresión común, no formal por supuesto, no académica ni apta para un libro serio, pero sí aceptable para un titular sensacionalista, una revistilla barata o un título de video en internet.



No estoy de acuerdo.
En inglés es una expresión común y más o menos informal, sí,  pero decir que solo vale para un título sensacionalista o una revista baratilla no es verdad.
'She's a beautiful horse' suena totalmente normal en inglés; 'She's a beautiful mare' es muy formal y parece el lenguaje de criadores o veterinarios.
En esta oración yo personalmente tengo más problemas con 'going to her home' (que nunca diría referiéndome a un animal) que con caballo/yegua.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bevj said:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> En inglés es una expresión común y más o menos informal, sí,  pero decir que solo vale para un título sensacionalista o una revista baratilla no es verdad.
> 'She's a beautiful horse' suena totalmente normal en inglés; 'She's a beautiful mare' es muy formal y parece el lenguaje de criadores o veterinarios.
> En esta oración yo personalmente tengo más problemas con 'going to her home' (que nunca diría referiéndome a un animal) que con caballo/yegua.


Gracias Bevj. Entonces el uso es más amplio. Lo de "going to her home", no puedo más que imaginar que el problema es que se estaría antropomorfizando al caballo.


----------

